# Harder/Smith sander wiring question



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm looking at buying one of these sanders used without wiring and controls. Is there a wiring diagram so i can make up a on/off control for it? or does someone make aftermarket controls for them?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have two harder electric units. Wiring in pretty easy just one power wire from switch to selinod than battery cables to the unit in the rear. I can take pics of my units if you need them


----------



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

what type of switch did you use? and if you have time i'd appreciate some picutes of it. Thanks!


----------



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm guessing this would probably work for either sanderhttp://www.downeastermfg.com/files/electrics-wiring-diag.jpg


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.smithspreaders.com/Manuals/Series_II_Parts_List_Service_Manual.pdf

Scroll down on above link


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

This the one on craiglist for sale thats tweaked?


----------



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

ya that was one of them that i looked at, i ended up buying a 2 yr old fisher poly instead


----------

